#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  zandgordijn ??

## erik minnen

Hallo, binnenkort vindt er in onze gemeente een groot massaspectakel plaats met de apotheose in onze schouwburg, waarvoor wij de techniek moeten voorzien.
Men wil graag een zandgordijn voorzien tijdens een bepaald stuk van de voorstelling: dus fijn zand die vanuit de kap (7m hoog) over de volledige breedte van de scene (12 m) naar beneden valt/dwarrelt en in een grote langwerpige zandbak terecht komt. Ben hierover al diep aan't praktiseren geweest, maar heb wat nood aan andere meningen van mensen die hiermee evt al wat ervaring hebben gehad. ik heb al wel een aantal systemen gezien om sneeuw te laten dwarrelen, oa pcv buis met gaatjes in die dan, dmx gestuurd, kan draaien of een grote doek met gaatjes in die hangt tussen 2 beweegbare trekken.
 Ik was vooral aan deze laatste optie aan't denken, natuurlijk rekening houdend met max belasting van de trekken.  Of tewel een PVC buis met een lengte van 12 m die kan kantelen?? 
zoals ik al zei, andere meningen zijn zeker welkom! alvast bedankt

Erik

----------


## Timo Beckman

Hebben ze een geautomatiseerde trekkenwand in die schouwburg . Zoja kun je 2 trekken gebruiken met een doek tussen beide trekken . Daarna 1 trek langzaam laten zakken . Ik weet niet of het theater personeel er blij van wordt maar dat zijn ze hoe dan ook niet met zand .

----------


## @lex

Ik denk dat een hoop zand in een doek op gaan hangen een onwenselijke situatie is. Ik zou inderdaad eerder denken aan een PVC pijp met daarin een aantal slotgaten (langwerpige gaten). Als het beoogde effect echt een scherm is in plaats van een aantal zandstralen dan zou ik niet één lange gleuf maken (dat maakt de pijp onnodig zwak). In plaats hiervan kan je twee rijen overlappende sleuven maken. Dan valt minder op dat het niet uit één gat komt.

@lex

----------


## chippie

Denk dat PVC niet goed gaat zijn.
Mijn bedenkingen :
Fijn zand = stof wolk
Fijn zand wil niet op de eerste rij zitten.
Hoe krijg je alle zand gelijkmatig naar beneden.....wormwiel.
Denk dat je een constructie moet maken die op verschillende lengtes  bvb  om de 2m vastzit....is nogal zwaar als je zand erbij steekt.

----------


## Gast1401081

ik zou het niet doen. Tenzij ze alle kosten voor het schoonmaken van ALLE apparatuur gaan betalen. 

na een weekje amerika / woestijn valt er altijd een handvol zand uit mn laptop, terwijl dat ding alleen maar binnen in mn kamer ligt, en het zand op de grond ligt, daar. 

Ik vermoed dat ze een watergordijn wilden, maar dat ze daar vanaf hebben gezien omdat water nou eenmaal moeilijker aan te leggen is etc. 

Kortom : naar de organisatie, en laat ze maar 50.000 euro extra reserveren om alles weer schoon te maken.

----------


## showband

Theater is illusie. Wat is er mis met zandkleurig meshdoek en projectie? Of slierten zandkleurig draad een wat ventilators en spots? Creativiteit in het algemeen? Bij een vliegtuigscene heb je toch ook geen airbus in de zaal staan?

----------


## showband

O,ja.  Pvc en fijn bewegend zand geeft bendes statische electriciteit.

----------


## @lex

> Theater is illusie. Wat is er mis met zandkleurig meshdoek en projectie? Of slierten zandkleurig draad een wat ventilators en spots? Creativiteit in het algemeen? Bij een vliegtuigscene heb je toch ook geen airbus in de zaal staan?



Dat is helemaal waar. Aan de andere kant stelt de TS de vraag hoe wij zand zouden laten vallen. Daarop geef ik antwoord. Ik heb vrijwel dezelfde vraag gesteld gekregen maar dan met zout. Die vormgever wil precies dat effect. Ik stel alternatieven voor maar ga het vervolgens toch zo proberen uit te voeren dat het veilig, hygiënisch, praktisch, etc gaat. Eerst een proefopstelling zodat we altijd nog kunnen kijken of het daadwerkelijk is wat ze wil hebben.

Meshdoek heeft ook de vervelende bijwerking dat je er niet doorheen kunt lopen. Een zandscherm heeft die eigenschap minder! Daarnaast zijn er een heleboel mensen die geen zin hebben in het gezeik van projectie (financieel, praktisch, cosmetisch). Er wordt wat mij betreft tegenwoordig veel te vaak geroepen: 'los het maar op met projectie' terwijl ik het nog te weinig geslaagd toegepast heb zien worden.

Theatergroep Appel, TGA, Dogtroep, La Fura dels Baus, allemaal gezelschappen die ervaring hebben met vallend zand, gravel, etc. Het heeft inderdaad consequenties, maar met de soort zand kan je al heel veel verschillende resultaten verkrijgen. Ik denk dat je onderzoek zal moeten doen naar welk soort zand je nodig hebt. Zo zou het zand dat voor sculpturen wordt gebruikt (maar dan wel gedroogd) best wel eens geschikt kunnen zijn! Verdiep je in de materie en kom erachter dat fijn woestijnzand niet fijn is...



@lex

----------


## rinus bakker

> Theater is illusie. Bij een vliegtuigscene heb je toch ook geen airbus in de zaal staan?



Daar dachten ze bij Soldaat van Oranje toch anders over!  :Big Grin: 
En dat kostte niet één DC-3, nee dat waren er zelfs twee.
Waarbij de eigenaren van de eerste ervan graag gehad hadden dat het een illusie was. 
Maar nee hoor die 1e werd ècht zorgvuldig naar de kl*te geholpen. Waarschijnlijk omdat de meetlinten bij een feestartikelen/illusie-winkel waren gekocht.  :EEK!:  

Dus voor een zandshow ga je naar het Midden Oosten of de Sahara.
In deze streken doen wij toch vooral aan waterillusies.  :Cool: 

En kwa schoonmaakkosten vrees ik dat Mac inderdaad een heel sterk punt heeft.

----------


## laptop

Ik weet niet hoe lang, seconden,minuten, uren, dit zandgordijn het vol moet houden? Maar als je het over minuten hebt, zal er aardig wat zand nodig zijn. Aangezien het over een 12m breed podium moet, en je zand erg moeilijk kan recirculeren. Zoals je het met water wel kan doen. Ook zal er dan een flinke opvangbak nodig zijn, omdat, zoals eerder al opgemerkt is, zand een redelijke puinhoop kan geven. 

even een klein rekensommetje;
12m breed 7m hoog en ongeveer een dikte van 4 mm voor het zandgordijn geeft dat er ongeveer 0,33m3 ( ongeveer 504kg)  zand nodig is om het complete zandgordijn 1 seconde vol te houden. dit betekend dat je voor 1 minuut al 20 m3 (30 ton) zand nodig hebt.. wanneer er niet gerecirculeerd wordt.

(aangenomen gemiddelde dichtheid zand 1500kg/m3)

----------


## rinus bakker

Wow - een hoop denk en rekenwerk 
om tot wederom dezelfde conclusie te komen:
- we willen graag het (vrijwel) onmogelijke 
- maar in elk geval met een onmogelijk budget.

Want als er wel een *echt* budget beschikbaar was geweest 
ga je mijns inzien niet hier op een forum lopen "shoppen".

_Dan vlieg je op zijn minst éérst naar WestEnd, Las Vegas of Broadway_ 
_... voor de zogenaamde "inspiratie" _ 
_Dat deed de producent al, en vergat zijn 1e techneut toen mee te nemen._
_En daarna_ 
_" Oh sh*t, het budget is helaas wel opgeraakt ...."_ 
In de tittie-bars en stripclubs? __ 
__ _Helaas zijn die er niet in Ryaad,_ 
_en juist daar willen ze graag een watershow!_

----------


## Gast1401081

> ......
> _Dan vlieg je op zijn minst éérst naar WestEnd, Las Vegas of Broadway_ 
> _... voor de zogenaamde "inspiratie" _ 
> _Dat deed de producent al, en vergat zijn 1e techneut toen mee te nemen._
> _En daarna_ 
> _" Oh sh*t, het budget is helaas wel opgeraakt ...."_ 
> In de tittie-bars en stripclubs? __ 
> __ _Helaas zijn die er niet in Ryaad,_ 
> _en juist daar willen ze graag een watershow!_



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
been there, done that, sold my T-shirt.....

----------


## axs

Ik maak me idd ook ernstige bedenkingen bij de hoeveelheid zand die je hiervoor gaat nodig hebben! Ter vergelijking... al ooit eens op gelet hoeveel zand er al door een spleetje schuift van de klep van een vrachtwagen net voordat die begint met kippen... en dan heb je het over een breedte van 2.5m...

----------


## Gast1401081

verder vind ik ( overigens geheel in de traditie van het nieuwe forum-gebruik, blijkbaar) de TopicsStarter verbazingwekkend stil...

----------


## chippie

Tja moet er nog zand zijn?  :Big Grin:

----------


## erik minnen

eerst en vooral hartelijk dank voor de reacties en opmerkingen! 
De reden waarom er voor zand gekozen is door de regisseur, is omdat de voorstelling draait over een aantal typische kenmerken van de streek hier. o.a. een abdij, water en recreatiepark, nucleaire energie (kerncentrale) en de zandontginning. Maar er is natuurlijk een groot verschil tussen een idee van een regisseur en de uiteindelijke uitwerking ervan. Het aanvankelijke idee is dat het zand in een lange bak die op de scene staat,  zou vallen. En dat er dan kindjes in zouden spelen. dus we spreken over redelijk wat zand: de bak is 12m op 50 cm op 30 cm, er dan nog maar vanuit gaan dat deze half gevuld als al het zand erin gevallen is......
Dus redelijk wat gewicht dat in de trekken zou komen te hangen. Ons theater is voorzien van 28 electrisch gestuurde trekken dus we opperden wel ergens met idee van een doek te hangen tussen 2 trekken, zoals Timo al eerder opperde. Maar dan misschien toch beter een stevige buis met goot en een kiep systeem......
Iets waar ik nog niet echt bij stilgestaan had is idd het stof dat erbij komt als dit 7 m naar beneden valt: zowel voor decor/apparatuur als voor de toeschouwers op de eerste rijen. 

in ieder geval stof tot nadenken dus  :Smile:  ik hou jullie wel op de hoogte. 


Ha, de reden waarom ik trouwens nu pas kan reageren, is omdat ik het de vorige dagen gewoon erg druk had en niet zozeer omdat ik de traditie van het nieuwe forum-gebruik in ere wil houden

----------


## laptop

Ik denk dat dit een leuk idee is maar praktisch compleet onmogelijk.
Dit omdat er in de voorgestelde bak op de grond maximaal 1,8m3 (2700kg) zand kan wanneer deze vol zit. nu zou deze ook nog maar eens half vol mogen worden. dat betekend dus dat er maximaal 0,9m3 (1350kg) zand naar beneden mag komen. Dit gerekend met mijn vorige post hier betekend dat er nog geen 3 seconden een vol zand gordijn is. Is dit lang genoeg ? 
Met het gewicht in de trekken zit ik zo zeer nog niet mee, Maar de echt serieuze hoeveelheid zand. Dit lijkt mij echt het probleem te worden...

Dus eerst de meest belangrijkste vraag:

1. Hoe lang moet dat zandgordijn volhouden ? en dan over echt de complete breedte ?
2. Wat is je budget ? zand kost tegenwoordig ook al best iets.
3. Al na gedacht hoe je zo`n hoeveelheid zand je zaal in en uit wil gaan krijgen ? 

We wachten op je antwoorden  :Wink:

----------


## showband

out of the box denkend:

symbolisch een enorme fake zandloper aan een trek? Dan hou je midden maar een miezerstraaltje zand over.

Verdund grof zand geeft beter te hanteren modder wat je met veel water spoelt. 

zilverzand, en veel minder, met forse lampen?

ik zou nog steeds zandkleurige strengen met een gewichtje nemen en die latten "glippen" het effect is goed, herhaalbaar en esthetisch net zo bruikbaar.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> De reden waarom er voor zand gekozen is door de regisseur, is omdat de voorstelling draait over een aantal typische kenmerken van de streek hier. o.a. een abdij, water en recreatiepark, nucleaire energie (kerncentrale) en de zandontginning. Maar er is natuurlijk een groot verschil tussen een idee van een regisseur en de uiteindelijke uitwerking ervan.



Zand wat uit de nok naar beneden moet ala (lijkt me erg lastig met te veel praktische problemen, maar goed), maareh...

Ben ik de enige die zich zorgen maakt over het nucleaire verhaal? Als zand moet vloeien moet atoomenergie vast stralen ;-)

----------


## showband

en dan nog de abdij en kleine kinderen samen in een voorstelling  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Zand wat uit de nok naar beneden moet ala (lijkt me erg lastig met te veel praktische problemen, maar goed), maareh...
> 
> Ben ik de enige die zich zorgen maakt over het nucliaire verhaal? Als zand moet vloeien moet atoomenergie vast stralen ;-)



ik heb nog wel een 2ehands kerncentrale over....  mag je wel lenen.. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stoney3K

> ik heb nog wel een 2ehands kerncentrale over....  mag je wel lenen..



Moeten we hem dan zelf uit Japan ophalen?  :Big Grin:

----------


## btvmaarten

Ik ben vorig jaar bij Cirque de Sollei geweest in Las Vegas de KA show waarbij ze een zandbak effect creeerden met fijne stukjes kurk. heel mooi effect, valt redelijk recht naar beneden en met een stofzuiger makkelijk op te ruimen.

ff out of the box denken;

neem twee trekken en maak in een lus doorzichtig plastic aan de twee trekken vast. maak de zijkanten dicht en laat door twee andere trekken een bak met zand over de volle lengte tussen de twee trekken met doorzichtig plastic het zand vallen. is het effect klaar dan trek je de twee trekken met plastic en al weg naar boven?

zo gezegd zo gedaan out of de box denkende. :Smile: 

succes
gr maarten

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik ben vorig jaar bij Cirque de Sollei geweest in Las Vegas de KA show waarbij ze een zandbak effect creeerden met fijne stukjes kurk. heel mooi effect, valt redelijk recht naar beneden en met een stofzuiger makkelijk op te ruimen.
> 
> ff out of the box denken;
> 
> neem twee trekken en maak in een lus doorzichtig plastic aan de twee trekken vast. maak de zijkanten dicht en laat door twee andere trekken een bak met zand over de volle lengte tussen de twee trekken met doorzichtig plastic het zand vallen. is het effect klaar dan trek je de twee trekken met plastic en al weg naar boven?
> 
> zo gezegd zo gedaan out of de box denkende.
> 
> succes
> gr maarten



de trekken in Nederland mogen maar 500 kg ieders hebben, 12 meter breed is dat net genoeg ongeveer voor 7 seconden zandgordijn...

Weet je wat kurk kost op dit moment? Nog afgezien van het feit dat het geen ECO-keurmerk heeft...Bij KA kunnen ze dat een paar jaar hergebruiken, deze productie is eenmalig...

Ik zou iets met licht / projectie op een loshangend beige gaasdoek proberen, dat met een kleine slingermotor bewogen wordt.
Kosten : frequentieomvormertje / motortje , met asymetrische as, proberen de eigenfrequentie van het doek te vinden, en een staande golf veroorzaken, beige licht er vlak voorlangs, en klaar is klara.

----------


## Lx1

Vorig seizoen is er een nederlands gezelschap, ik weet helaas niet meer welk, op tour geweest met de voorstelling Anatevka. Daarin haden ze een prachtig zandgordijn, dat niet te lang duurde en waarvan de resten snel opgeruimd konden worde.
Misschien de moeite waard om uit te zoeken Wie, Wat en Hoe ?

----------


## Lynx

> de trekken in Nederland mogen maar 500 kg ieders hebben



Ga maar eerder uit van 250 / 300kg.
Misschien dat Rinus zelfs nog zegt: doe die 300kg nog maar ff door de helft.

In de theaters bij mij in de omgeving is 250kg het meest voorkomende. De zaaltrek mag vaak wat meer hebben (750kg bij ons) maar jah... denk dat het publiek het niet zo fijn vind als het zand vanuit die trek komt :-)

----------


## rinus bakker

> Ga maar eerder uit van 250 / 300kg.
> Misschien dat Rinus zelfs nog zegt: doe die 300kg nog maar ff door de helft.
> 
> In de theaters bij mij in de omgeving is 250kg het meest voorkomende. De zaaltrek mag vaak wat meer hebben (750kg bij ons) maar jah... denk dat het publiek het niet zo fijn vind als het zand vanuit die trek komt :-)



MAC gaat uit van de sterkste varianten...
(in de Stopera is het zelfs 550kg - wow!)
Maar helaas is 250 a 300 ook zeker geen uitzondering.
En er zijn er genoeg bij waar zeker een zakje/kluit/klont aan zout bij die getallen mag.
En het is natuurlijk onzin om het budget van deze klus met dat van KA te vergelijken.
En zelfs die Anatevka zal heel wat meer aan pecunia beschikbaar gehad hebben.
Sine quad non pecunia deliria furent illusio repetent. :Big Grin:  (ofzo)

----------


## Shark

waar ik voor zou kiezen is een tijdelijk doorschijnend gordijn laten dalen en daarop het vallend zand projecteren
je ziet de acteurs nog door het gordijn (als er enkele achter staan) en je ziet vallend zand.
neem eventueel nog enkele geluiden op van vallend zand en laat die afspelen tijdens het vallend zand om het realistischer te maken
voor de spelende kinderen in de zandbak.. vul die bak al met een beetje zand voor de voorstelling begint. geen idee hoe zichtbaar het zand is? maar genoeg extra manieren om dit te verbergen als het nog niet gezien mag worden (vb via belichting de focus vooral op alle andere plaatsen van het podium leggen)
nadat al het zand is gevallen, kunnen die kinderen in de zandbak, en het doorschijnend gordijn opnieuw naar boven

voordelen:
-geen stof
-niet nadenken over hoe je kilo's zand boven de acteurs moet hangen
-geen moeilijke constructie die kan fout lopen
-beamer en dat speciale projectiescherm is volgens mij veel sneller gemonteerd dan een gehele constructie voor zand + het zand zelf
-met die beamer kan je zoveel testen als je wil, met het echt zandgordijn moet het direct juist zitten vermoed ik  :Smile: 

bij theater gaat het om wat de mensen zien, meeste mensen letten niet op de techniek, zolang ze maar meegenomen worden in het verhaal  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

Het zou wel prettig zijn als de TS nog eens zou reageren,
en even vertellen wat er uiteindelijk van terechtgekomen is.

----------


## @lex

> waar ik voor zou kiezen is een tijdelijk doorschijnend gordijn laten dalen en daarop het vallend zand projecteren
> je ziet de acteurs nog door het gordijn (als er enkele achter staan) en je ziet vallend zand.
> neem eventueel nog enkele geluiden op van vallend zand en laat die afspelen tijdens het vallend zand om het realistischer te maken
> voor de spelende kinderen in de zandbak.. vul die bak al met een beetje zand voor de voorstelling begint. geen idee hoe zichtbaar het zand is? maar genoeg extra manieren om dit te verbergen als het nog niet gezien mag worden (vb via belichting de focus vooral op alle andere plaatsen van het podium leggen)
> nadat al het zand is gevallen, kunnen die kinderen in de zandbak, en het doorschijnend gordijn opnieuw naar boven
> 
> voordelen:
> -geen stof
> -niet nadenken over hoe je kilo's zand boven de acteurs moet hangen
> ...



Deze suggestie was al gedaan. Probleem is alleen dat je niet onder geprojecteerd zand 'bedolven' kan worden en dat je er ook niet doorheen kunt lopen. Dat waren mijn vragen aan de TS dan ook. Maar die reageert niet meer... Zoals Rinus ook terecht opmerkt: hoe is dit probleem opgelost???

----------


## erik minnen

> Het zou wel prettig zijn als de TS nog eens zou reageren,
> en even vertellen wat er uiteindelijk van terechtgekomen is.



Hallo,
sorry voor mijn late reactie maar het zijn hier erg drukke weken en maanden geweest. De voorstelling gaat nu woensdag in avant premiere trouwens. 
OK, hoe we het nu eindelijk opgelost hebben: een worteldoek gehangen tussen 2 trekken met daarin een aantal fijne gleuven gemaakt. Deze doek is zo'n 8 meter breed, net zoals de zandbak die eronder staat op de scene. 
 In deze worteldoek wordt het zand gekapt, telkens zo'n 2 a 3 zakjes van 25 kg,dus max 75 kg verdeeld over 2 trekken die 250 kg mogen hebben. Tijdens het stuk van het zandgordijn laten we de 2 trekken vanuit de kap zakken tot 5,5 m hoogte en door dan alleen de achterste trek stilletjes te laten dalen tot 5 m valt het zand zacht door de gleuven. We gebruiken hiervoor speciaal gewassen zand, dat daardoor erg fijn en stofvrij is. Als het vanop deze hoogte neervalt, op een rustig tempo,  valt het quasi allemaal in de zandbak eronder en zorgt het amper voor stofhinder op podium of op de eerste rijen van de bezoekers.  
Ik ga het nog proberen te filmen en dan op youtube te zetten zodat jullie het ook eens kunnen zien. 
We hebben er wel redelijk wat over moeten praktiseren om het zo in orde te krijgen. Dachten eerst nog aan een hele reeks (plastic) flessen naast elkaar te monteren en die dan te laten dalen tussen 2 trekken, maar dat zou heel intensief zijn om telkens te vullen. Nu gebeurt dit op enkele minuten. 

Regisseur was in ieder geval erg tevreden.... en wij ook wel eigenlijk.

----------


## Gast1401081

> ....hiervoor speciaal gewassen zand, dat daardoor erg fijn en stofvrij is. ....



ben ik blij dat ik er geen electronica in de buurt heb staan...

----------


## vasco

Jij niet Mac maar vast wel andere bedrijven (ik ook niet trouwens  :Wink: ). Nu maar hopen dat die geen schade ondervinden van dit zeer fijne zand. De productiekosten kunnen anders toch nog eens verrassend hoger gaan uitvallen aan het einde.

Ik moet dan wel zeggen dat jullie heel creatief zijn geweest.

----------


## rinus bakker

Waar ligt de overgang (gemeten in micrometers?) van *fijn zand* naar "_grof stof_".
Ik voel geheel met de opmerking van MAC mee.

Doen jullie nou ook nog wat met dat zand?
Projectie erop, strijklicht, oid?

----------


## showband

Grof zand heet. Fijn grind.

----------


## dj-inkognito

[FONT=Times-Roman][FONT=Times-Roman][LEFT]Grof stof is een verzamelnaam voor deeltjes met een deeltjesgrootte groter dan 10 μm,[/LEFT]





waarbij een bovengrens van enkele honderden μm wordt gehanteerd.



 630 mm
-
blokken

 200 mm
630 mm
keien

 63 mm
200 mm
stenen

 16 mm
63 mm
Zeer grof grind

 5,6 mm
16 mm
Matig grof grind

 2 mm
5,6 mm
Fijn grind

 0,420 mm
2 mm
Uiterst grof zand

 300 µm
420 µm
Zeer grof zand

 210 µm
300 µm
Matig grof zand

 150 µm
210 µm
Matig fijn zand

 105 µm
150 µm
Zeer fijn zand

 63 µm
105 µm
Uiterst fijn zand

 2 µm
63 µm
silt

-
< 2 µm
lutum










[/FONT][/FONT]

----------


## erik minnen



----------


## erik minnen

ok de voorstellingen (17 in totaal + enkele try outs ) zijn ondertussen voorbij en het is allemaal prima verlopen. Het uiteindelijke resultaat zie je op de foto hierboven  :Smile: 
Het moeilijkste was nog de timing aangezien het zand juist moest vallen als de actrice aan haar tekst begon. De trek waar de worteldoek aanhing, werd manueel bediend, en het was dus moeilijk om dit uist af te stemmen op haar tekst. Maar met wat oefenen en feeling lukte dit prima. 
De enigste keer dat er iets mis ging was tijdens de allerlaatste voorstelling: een acteur had per ongeluk een noodstop van de trekkenwand ingedrukt, net tijdens deze scene, waardoor de ene trek die gebruikt werd voor het zand niet meer kon dalen en nadien de 2 trekken niet meer terug in de kap konden. Wat dan het zicht op het achterste deel van het podium belemmerde voor een deel van de toeschouwers. Dus hebben we de voorstelling even moeten stilleggen en vanaf deze scene terug inpikken. Ach dat maakt het leven spannend.
Qua belichting: 1 x profiel op de actrice en vanop een balkon links en rechts in de zaal een PAR open wit op het zandgordijn.

----------


## SPS

Mooi effect hoor! Complimenten.

----------


## rinus bakker

Ziet er niet verkeerd uit.
Maar het is wel een erg geplooid zandgordijn geworden.
Niet echt een vorm van een scherm (waarop je zou willen/kunnen projecteren).

En heeft de cast nog geklaagd over een OverDosis aan "fijnstof"? 
Over de appartuur hebben we het al gehad,
maar die 'stofzooi' kan misschien ook wel gemakkelijk in de luchtwegen (ogen/oren?) komen? 
Al zie je het niet aan de foto met de actrice.

----------


## showband

> Grof stof is een verzamelnaam voor deeltjes met een deeltjesgrootte groter dan 10 μm,
> waarbij een bovengrens van enkele honderden μm wordt gehanteerd.
> 
> 
>  630 mm
> -
> blokken
> 
>  200 mm
> ...




Dank voor de aanvulling,

overigens grof zand zal na een kort tijdje door wear & tear alsnog extreem fijn materiaal achterlaten.

Hoe was de reactie van de zalen waar het podium podiumlift-delen had? Dat je dit vol boven een mechanische installatie stond te doen?

----------


## @lex

Hoi Erik,

Ik wil je graag feliciteren met het resultaat. Wat ik vooral knap vind is dat je hier tussen al het negatieve chagrijn je eigen weg bent gegaan, onderzoek naar de materie hebt gedaan en uiteindelijk op een veilige manier het resultaat hebt behaald dat je voor ogen had. Met uiteindelijk: 'vallend zand'.

Zoals ik in mijn eerste reactie al schreef. Niet alles is met projectie(vlak) en licht op te lossen. Hier komt de vindingrijke technicus om de hoek kijken. Erik vroeg of er mensen waren met ervaring hierin en werd vooral het bos ingestuurd met de bezwaren: schade aan apparatuur, luchtwegen, andere praktische bezwaren. Ik heb inmiddels mijn zoutvoorstelling achter de rug met een zeer minimalistisch effect dat ook echt zout was. Alles goed uitgezocht en veilig gemaakt. Iedereen tevreden, apparatuur onbeschadigd!

Waar zijn de technici die ook nog in staat zijn 'analoog' en praktisch te denken?

@lex

----------

